# Modified Bit Roofing Material For Sale



## 903Roofing

Excess Roofing for sale. To be sold as one lot - $25,000.00 for entire lot. Johns Manville Modified Bitumen Dynalastic 180S roofing material. Below is a list of items included.

Johns Manville Dynalastic 180S Modified Bitumen - Approximately 500 rolls (each roll is approximately 100sf or 1 square). (above price is based on $47.50/roll)

Base Sheet Fasteners - Approximately 5,000 each. (above price is based on $0.10/each)

Roof Coating - Approximately 30 Buckets. (above price is based on $25.00/bucket)

Miscellaneous ridge caps, roof vents and tools.

This is excess stock from NASA.

Shipping/Freight is available but is additional and will be calculated based on final shipping destination.


----------



## jiaheindustry

Dear, do you have interests in the roof material polyester stitch bond non woven fabric? we are chinese factory of polyester stitch bond non woven fabric. If you have any interests, please free to contact me.


----------

